# IVORY SULCATA: Aladar settles in for the day



## DeanS (Aug 5, 2012)

After a HUGE breakfast, Aladar makes final preps before 'kicking it' for the next few hours! I set out 5 lbs of Tortoise Lasagne for Aladar and the 4 juveniles...but Aladar got it ALL! He then proceeded to cruise the yard chomping down huge mouthfuls of grass...AMAZING! He is right at 23" and a hair under 60 lbs! ENJOY!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 5, 2012)

He's so cool looking!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2012)

Big pig! In the second picture it looks like he's roaring at the fly on his shoulder to get off.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 5, 2012)

incredible !!! so nice


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 5, 2012)

You're so pro at catching them yawn! I spy a fly on his shell


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 5, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice! All of your Ivory's look so great!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 5, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Big pig! In the second picture it looks like he's roaring at the fly on his shoulder to get off.



I know! I was gonna give that shot its own thread and call it *HELP ME!*


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 11, 2012)

I often say that Taco is my little dinosaur. 

Aladar is without a doubt your T-Rex.


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2012)

He is beautiful, but wow what a big piggy.


----------



## Masin (Aug 12, 2012)

How old is he? I'm a newb still but obviously loving his pictures like everyone else.
I love his little eye turned back as he "roars" at the fly, haha.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 12, 2012)

He turns 10 in October.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 13, 2012)

Fabulous close-ups! What a unique "little" guy


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 13, 2012)

Awww great pics! So adorable.


----------



## ascott (Aug 13, 2012)

"Ah yes, this magnificent creature has a unique mating ritual, first he looks around, trying to lock in on a lucky mate---then throws his head back and with a giant breath.....HEEEEEYYYYYYYY----it is so effective, species of all kinds flock to be near him, to touch him.....shhhhhhh, lets back away quietly, we do not want to become the target of his affections-- these giants are fast...."


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 16, 2012)

"Ah yes, this magnificent creature has a unique mating ritual, first he looks around, trying to lock in on a lucky mate---then throws his head back and with a giant breath.....HEEEEEYYYYYYYY----it is so effective, species of all kinds flock to be near him, to touch him.....shhhhhhh, lets back away quietly, we do not want to become the target of his affections-- these giants are fast...."

Read more: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-IVORY-SULCATA-Aladar-settles-in-for-the-day?page=2#ixzz23jQarUIG

Ha Ha Ha! That is too funny! I had to laugh while I read that.  
Love the pics. They are great!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 16, 2012)

ascott said:


> "Ah yes, this magnificent creature has a unique mating ritual, first he looks around, trying to lock in on a lucky mate---then throws his head back and with a giant breath.....HEEEEEYYYYYYYY----it is so effective, species of all kinds flock to be near him, to touch him.....shhhhhhh, lets back away quietly, we do not want to become the target of his affections-- these giants are fast...."



Classic! I've missed your Steve Irwin narrations...and I almost missed this one, too! Thanks Angela!


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Aug 17, 2012)

Aladar is beautiful.... I love to look at pics of him


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 17, 2012)

as always, beautiful pics of a beautiful guy......


----------



## DeanS (Aug 17, 2012)

sharkstar said:


> as always, beautiful pics of a beautiful guy......



Wouldn't mind seeing some new pictures of my...err...his favorite girl...how is RV, anyway?


----------



## TheMindBuddah (Aug 18, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 8, 2012)

tinkerbell1189 said:


> Aladar is beautiful.... I love to look at pics of him



Funny thing! I love to take pictures of him!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 8, 2012)

Handsome guy


----------

